# Prodromal labor at 33 weeks?? Or what??



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a very contraction-happy uterus - it loves to squeeze. I have had extreamly frequent BH's all along and occasionally so frequent that I would get worried.. but they never progressed into anything more. (some would say irritable uterus - I say excitable uterus)

I have had an emotional and stressful week last week and the intensity of these contractions have changed and the pattern has changed. Now, first I start to feel a menstrual like cramp that goes down my legs, then a pressure builds in my low belly and it feels like the baby is pressing my pubic bones apart, then the pressure builds to a peak and I notice that the top of my belly is hard and then depending on the strenght of the contraction, it turns painful, or not and goes away. They last about 30-45 seconds and come 3-5 minutes apart. I decided to not take it seriously unless it progressed into a stronger pattern or I had any other signs of labor. Which, i don't and they always peter out, or I fall asleep or what have you.

I want to avoid the hospital, but of coarse will go if my midwife suggests it. So far her suggestions have been more vitimins, calcium & mag, valerian and calms forte and serious meditation and de-stressing. Which I have been doing. Her opinion is that as a second time mom my uterus is just more active than usual. She is so laid back about everything and so hands off - which is fantastic and I love that about her, but I still worry.

I don't want a pre-term baby. I am pretty freaken terrified about having a pre-term baby and a NICU experience. I try so hard to follow my midwive's lead on just chilling out - what will be will be - examine emotional blockages that could be causing it and let it go. But the contractions come back.

I just want to know what this is - why am I contracting like this so early - what is happening with my body???

Has anyone else been where I am - swimming in murky waters? April 17th is when I am cleared to homebirth, but I would much rather cook this one till May.

Any words of wisdom, been there done that, advice????


----------



## Astromom (Jun 19, 2006)

nak
I also had lots of bh this past pregnancy and at 32 weeks they changed to be a lot stronger after a stressful work situation -- every 3-5 minutes apart, radiating down my legs and back and pretty painful -- as painful as active labor had been with my dd. They would go away if I could fall asleep. My MW suggested the same sorts of things (especially the de-stressing.) I am pretty sure it was stress related with me because when I went on leave at 36 weeks they really calmed down. DS held on til 39 weeks to be born and labor was really quick. Good luck and I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

nak

check out esp periwinkle's post
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=385821

sorry we're so nak'y today!


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you so much, that thread was awesome. Someone should sticky that! (or is it, and I missed it??)

This whole thing is driving me batty. I am off to take an epson salt bath.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I have the same type of things going on. My midwife and naturopath recommended Cramp Bark Homeopathic. I get it this afternoon.....


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

i'm only 28 weeks and going through a lot of the same sorts of contractions too. no advice, but wanted you to know you're not alone...


----------

